# Experimenting with the cube, having issues.



## thelurch1986 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been messing around with a new idea to solve the cube and I get it all the way solved until the very end. What happens is the whole cube will be in solved state except usually 2 corners, these corners are in the correct position, just rotated incorrectly. Is there an algorithm that will rotate a corner piece in place without messing up the rest of the cube?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 11, 2009)

You can do the Dan Brown method (R' D' R D) for both corners..watch his video I'm bad at explaining


----------



## James (Jun 11, 2009)

U’ R U R’ U R U2 R’ U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R U’

This will rotate the upper back adjacent corners counter-clockwise. Do the algorithm twice for a clockwise rotation.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, there are a couple of ways. Here's one of them:

Use the Top front left corner slot as a "buffer" slot. look at the corner which need to be oriented correctly and identify whether or not it needs to be turned clockwise or anti clockwise. Then, place it into the buffer position, using ONLY F, F', F2, R, R', R2, and D, D', D2 turns. Once there, do the following algs:

Clockwise - (R U R' U') (R U R' U') L' (U R U' R') (U R U' R') L
Anti - (U R U' R') (U R U' R') L' (R U R' U') (R U R' U') L

And then return the piece to it's original position using the same setup moves, inverted.

You can do this with PLLs too.


----------



## thelurch1986 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry I just realized I left something out, the 2 corners are not on the same face, for example one would be on U and one on D


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 11, 2009)

thelurch1986 said:


> Sorry I just realized I left something out, the 2 corners are not on the same face, for example one would be on U and one on D



Then you can use my method, or just PUT them on the same face and use the alg that James mentioned.

(the latter is probably a better idea)


----------



## thelurch1986 (Jun 11, 2009)

And if its just 2 or 4 edges in the wrong position I assume I could use a Roux variant to fix the rest, it just worked on one case I ran into like that.


----------



## thelurch1986 (Jun 11, 2009)

James said:


> U’ R U R’ U R U2 R’ U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R U’
> 
> This will rotate the upper back adjacent corners counter-clockwise. Do the algorithm twice for a clockwise rotation.



That will definately work for some cases, I do come into a problem where one corner will need to be rotated clockwise and one corner needs to be rotated counterclockwise.


----------



## thelurch1986 (Jun 11, 2009)

I dont think this is going to work at all for speedsolving, I also run into cases where I could have 2 edges that need swapped and 2 corners that need wither swapped or oriented, I can get to this last issue in like 25-28s which isnt too bad but these last cases are becoming too numerous


----------



## rubixfreak (Jun 11, 2009)

Put both of them to the D face and rotate the cube so the first wrong oriented corner is at the FRD spot. than repeat this trigger (RUR'U') until the first coner is in its correct orientation, than do either D, D2 or D' to get the 2nd wrong orentied corner and do the same trigger again until it is solved. after that do the D-face move backward and your setup moves backwards

you WILL have to do the RUR'U' 6 times in all cases !
this is pretty much dan browns method, but RUR'U' is a lot faster than R'D'RD


----------



## Asheboy (Jun 11, 2009)

I just use sune, anti-sune (well backwards sune) and their inverses. For example:

(L' U' L U' L' U2) (R U R' U R U2 R') = UFR - Clockwise + UBR Counter-Clockwise


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 11, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> I just use sune, anti-sune (well backwards sune) and their inverses. For example:
> 
> (L' U' L U' L' U2) (R U R' U R U2 R') = UFR - Clockwise + UBR Counter-Clockwise



You mean:

(L' U' L U' L' U2 *L*) (R U R' U R U2 R')


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 12, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Well, there are a couple of ways. Here's one of them:
> 
> Use the Top front left corner slot as a "buffer" slot. look at the corner which need to be oriented correctly and identify whether or not it needs to be turned clockwise or anti clockwise. Then, place it into the buffer position, using ONLY F, F', F2, R, R', R2, and D, D', D2 turns. Once there, do the following algs:
> 
> ...



lol i thought i hadn't seen these before... then i payed attention to them. good adaptation of R D R' D' though. much faster i have to think lol


----------



## Am1n- (Jun 19, 2009)

thelurch1986 said:


> I have been messing around with a new idea to solve the cube and I get it all the way solved until the very end. What happens is the whole cube will be in solved state except usually 2 corners, these corners are in the correct position, just rotated incorrectly. Is there an algorithm that will rotate a corner piece in place without messing up the rest of the cube?


You can use a corner twist (commutator) as explained on Heise's site
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/corner_twists.html


----------

